# So when are we going to start taking advantage of this tech.



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

3d printing


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I was just watching one of them machines at work.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

If you get good with the designer program, we could make our own parts. 

I would love to get one to play with.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Just think, the worst thing that used to happen at the office Christmas party was people would make photocopies of their butts......

Just think of the mayhem that thing could cause.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> If you get good with the designer program, we could make our own parts.
> 
> I would love to get one to play with.


http://www.mbot3d.com/

$750 not bad


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I just posted a link the other day...

A machine printed the lower receiver for an AR-15... Apparently that is the only piece of that weapon that requires a permit?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Jeff Dunham uses one to design his dolls.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

U666A said:


> I just posted a link the other day...
> 
> A machine printed the lower receiver for an AR-15... Apparently that is the only piece of that weapon that requires a permit?


And yet apparently he broke no laws. Go figer. /shrug o course he could have machine tooled the part too, wasn't the 3d printer that makes that guy a gunsmith.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

The lower receiver is the part that has the serial number on it. As such, it's the part classified as a firearm. You can make your own, believe it or not, homemade weapons are perfectly legal provided you follow all the existing NFA laws( can't make a machine gun, ect.).


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> The lower receiver is the part that has the serial number on it. As such, it's the part classified as a firearm. You can make your own, believe it or not, homemade weapons are perfectly legal provided you follow all the existing NFA laws( can't make a machine gun, ect.).


Thank you for clearing that up, I knew there was some significance to it...


----------

